# Making holes in plastic box lids



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I've been busy making cages & cutting holes in the lids of boxes has driven me mad. I started by using a soldering iron & bent the blade, monotonous or what.

Finally used an angle grinder, worked well but not a very neat cut, then found some segmented diamond edge discs, these are the business, like a hot knife through butter with a lovely clean cut. I can highly recommend these, not even too expensive, €6.99 for three.


----------



## BlankAndWhite (Mar 4, 2013)

Ooh, great idea!  I had given up on drilling holes through those things and just resorted to cutting the entire top of and fitting it with metal window screen. Still a lot of work though!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I didn`t even start it instead opted for rack system.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Would you give us details, pro-petz ?


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

I drill holes in one side of boxes with my Dremel tool, and then make metal window screens in the lids myself, but if anyone has better method, I'm really interesting in learning it


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i gave up with holes, kept breaking the boxes instead. now i throw away the lids and make a wodden and mesh lids for them. More venterlation, the mice can hang from it but cant chew it.


----------

